
What are some examples of inefficient markets? - mud_dauber
I remember reading several months ago about the amount of waste that can pile up in a hospital&#x27;s inventory. I don&#x27;t recall a specific root cause - perhaps a combination of expirations &amp; demand mistakes.<p>What are some other examples?
======
AnimalMuppet
Real estate is a very inefficient market. I say that because the transaction
costs are high compared to the value of the transaction.

Medical in general is very inefficient, for several reasons. Many of us don't
get to choose our insurance company - our employer chooses them, and we don't
have any option. (I'd like to see companies offer at least two competing
insurance plans from different companies.) Second, we talk to doctors on the
basis of "do I need it", not on the basis of "what's the cost, what's the
benefit". Third, the doctors' office has people whose job is to try to get
insurance companies to pay, and the insurance companies have people whose job
is to try to find reasons not to pay. That's rather inefficient. There's
probably some other big inefficiencies there, too.

------
Vinceo
Crypto.

Lots of projects high on buzz-words but low on competence and value creation
potential are highly valued, while lots of projects low on buzz-words and high
on competence and value creation potential are lowly valued.

When the pendelum swings, a few clever wolves will get filthy rich while the
masses lose their shirts.

As always.

~~~
jolmg
Is there money in crypto? I thought the industry heavily favored open source
crypto software like ssh, openssl, gpg, etc. Or are you talking about stuff
like Protonmail that incorporate crypto into their services, like how they
advertise that their client encrypts mail before sending it to their server?

~~~
0x31a
The parent post is referring to cryptocurrencies, not cryptography in general.

~~~
jolmg
It's interesting how the word-root crypto (meaning "hidden" or "secret") is
used as a prefix to mean "cryptographic", but when used alone it's supposed to
somehow mean currencies, as if there were some part of the word-root "crypto"
that is related to currencies.

If "cryptocurrency" is too long, can't one say "currency"? It seems more
correct.

------
streetcat1
vc

